# Mardel Maracyn.Oxy and sick betta



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Has anyone used this for popeye. Friend gave me a betta that looks like he has popeye. I have him in a 2.5 gallon tank as of now. All I have here with me is maracyn oxy. Will this be effective for this?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO if its anti bacteria....? might work, never used it.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

non antibiotic for gram negative infections is what it says. Im like you, I have never used it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

give it a try :/ You probably need medication for gram positive bacteria too...


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

I went up to petshop today and they had the maracyn plus. They told me this would work, just follow directions.
day 1 dose
day 3 dose
day 5 dose
Doesnt say anything about water changes or if it hasnt helped doesnt say anything about more repeat dosages. So Im not sure what to do next.
II was going to do epsom salts but it looks like its beond that for now. I would take pics but camera died.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

OMG lol, I read the word died and was like nooooo... until I saw 'camera' and not betta *phew

Yup maracyn plus is cool.
If I remember correctly, you do a water change after the treatment is over. remove carbon, if you have any in the filtration.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

I have just a sponge in filter, carbon is out. I hope this works. In my whole time of owning bettas I have never had to deal with this. I just wish I could get him to eat. I dont know if he is just not hungry or if he just cant see very good. He wont eat pellets or flakes. All he has ever been fed is frozen brine shrimp they said. I have one of mine that will only eat frozen .
I tried giving him one from a toothpick right in front of him and nothing. All he does is goes up for air and comes back down and sits on bottom. I guess all I can do is wait and see if this med. kicks in.


----------

